# Rafter spacing for metal roof



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm installing 36" exposed fastener steel panels on a treehouse. I was just planning on runnin rafters at 24 o.c. But got to thinking I probably don't need to space them that close. Rafters are 2x6 and span a little over 60" from wall to 2x8 ridge board. Any thoughts? Oh and wasn't planning on adding sheathing obviously.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm not sure I am following you but you need purlins across the rafters correct? 

So you have rafters running vertically at some spacing then purlins running horizontally at some spacing on top of the rafters and the metal panels screw in to the purlins.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, flat 2x4 every 2 ft


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't quote but I think you could go 36 or even 48 OC . The purlins will weigh more than the roof does.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Keep it at 24".
Do not use pressure treat wood for the purlins, it will eat up the metal roofing and screws.
Never seen anyone use 2 X 4's, always 1 X 4's.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Purlin hangers/clips are available if you would rather the purlin be on the same level as the rafter rather than on top of the rafter.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay so 1x4s across rafters every 24" not 2x4s, correct?


----------

